# Polished Bliss®: VW Golf R32...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

****All work carried out by Alan :thumb:****

Having been in around 5 - 6 months ago this one was booked in for a Protection Detail to get rid of all the winter grime etc and ensure it was fully protected and looking its best for the spring/summer ahead.

A few before:



























































































Starting with the wheels, these were given a thorough rinse and then sprayed with Wolf's Chemicals Deironizer:









This was then left to dwell:










After one minute:










After five minutes:










This was then agitated with various brushes:



















Rinsed:










Leaving the following:










Tardis was then used to remove any tar:



















Any spots on the inner rims were removed with Eimann Fabrik Wheel Woolies and an Atomiza Work Towel for the wheel face:










Before being fully rinsed off:










With the wheels now fully cleaned I moved on to the tyres and arches.

Sprayed with Meguiars Super Degreaser (10:1), agitated and rinsed:




























From here I would normally move on to the engine bay but this was taken care of while I was letting Brake Duster work on the wheels, Meguiars Super Degreaser at 10:1 was used before being rinsed on low pressure at 60 degrees.

The car was then foamed with a mild Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner solution:










Left to dwell:



















Before being fully rinsed at 60 degrees to remove as much lose dirt etc as possible:



















All panel gaps, grill, door shuts etc were then cleaned using a Raceglaze Detailing Brush and Meguiars APC at 10:1 and the car was then washed using the Two Bucket Method, Meguiars Shampoo Plus and a Lambswool Wash Mitt and fully rinsed off.

Tardis was once again used to remove any tar and any other organic contamination from the glass and bodywork:










Wolf's Chemicals Deironizer was then used to remove any iron contamination before the car was brought inside where it was clayed using Meguiars Mild Detailing Clay and then dried using the Black Baron:



















The engine bay was dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant:










R222 Paintwork Cleanser was then used to prepare the paint ready for waxing:










Applied via Microfibre Applicator:










Buffed off using Poorboy's Deluxe Mega Towel:










Which left the following finish to the paint:



















Glass was sealed with Werkstat Prime Strong:




























Wax Applied and buffed off after 20 minutes:



















Finish after waxing:










While the wax was curing the tyres were dressed with Wolf's Chemicals Tyre and Trim and the wheels were sealed with Swissvax Autobahn. Any plastic trim was also dressed using Wolf's Chemicals Tyre and Trim.

The Exhausts were then Polished Using RaceGlaze Alutec Metal Polish:










Interior glass cleaned using Swissvax Crystal:










Interior mats removed and cleaned:



















Interior hoovered:










Leather cleaned with Swissvax PH Neutral Leather Cleaner:










Before:










After:










All surfaces were then cleaned with Meguiars APC:










The car was then fully checked over and left the following results:













































































































Thanks for reading and I hope you enjoyed it.

Alan


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Crackin job as always Clark! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job there mate. Love the R32s aswell.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

As usual,top stuff PB.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job Alan, car looks very nice...

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that one Clark, fantastic work as always from you guys.

Car looks back to it's former glory, seats are very nice on the MKV.

No mention of LSP?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work. What wax did you use


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Alan, stunning looking car


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

cfherd said:


> Crackin job as always Clark! :thumb:


Alan did it, not me! 



gally said:


> Thanks for that one Clark, fantastic work as always from you guys.
> 
> Car looks back to it's former glory, seats are very nice on the MKV.
> 
> No mention of LSP?


It had a Vintage wax applied at the owners request


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Alan, the car looks great!:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Top work Alan !


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice Alan :thumb:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Alan did it, not me!


Fail! :wall: Still nice results!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Hope this wasn't happening before you clayed it : 




Nor it was left outside for collection, depending on which way the wind was blowing I'd imagine it could be an issue, wouldn't that hack you off!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Good job and nice motor :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job! I want a R32 so bad!!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Alan very nice work :argie:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work as always guys


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent work! How long did this take?


----------



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

tdekany said:


> Excellent work! How long did this take?


This one had just over 7 hours spent on it which is around average for our 1 day protection details.


----------



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

GJM said:


> Hope this wasn't happening before you clayed it : YouTube - Apache450
> 
> Nor it was left outside for collection, depending on which way the wind was blowing I'd imagine it could be an issue, wouldn't that hack you off!


Looks like a bit of fun.. might go over and have a go myself!

Thankfully not but all cars are brought inside before being clayed.


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

great write up. very much enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job, Alan! :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Nice job! I like the pics to


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks great Clark & Alan.

Glad also to see another fellow sailor caring for their car!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

nice work...thats a nice motor that


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> nice work...thats a nice motor that


You want to see how dirty it is now after 15 months.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> You want to see how dirty it is now after 15 months.


Lol.i can imagine mate.love the handling on them though,borrowed my cousins once sweet gearbox...


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Great car, great colour, great work! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## wf.harper (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice finish :thumb:


----------

